# Steel bracelet for Airman Base 22



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get one and how much they cost? Sent AZ Finetime an email but received no response.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I would keep that one on a strap if I were you.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Why?
A different strap or bracelet gives the watch a new look.....


mpalmer said:


> I would keep that one on a strap if I were you.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

ZIPPER79 said:


> Why?
> A different strap or bracelet gives the watch a new look.....


Well for some, maybe most, it would be the wrong look. Of course it's all a matter of personal taste; some people buy watches that have diamond-studded bezels and pink dials. :roll:


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Well for some, maybe most, it would be the wrong look. Of course it's all a matter of personal taste; some people buy watches that have diamond-studded bezels and pink dials. :roll:


Usually I wear my watches with a leather/rubber strap. However, the steel bracelet for the Base 22 looks nice, with its taper and 'old school' plain links.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

No need to defend your choice in straps. I was merely offering a potential explanation for _mpalmer's_ comment, and although I happen to agree with it, it doesn't answer your question. You could always go through Glycine's list of distributors and contact a few for availability and pricing.


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> No need to defend your choice in straps. I was merely offering a potential explanation for _mpalmer's_ comment, and although I happen to agree with it, it doesn't answer your question. You could always go through Glycine's list of distributors and contact a few for availability and pricing.


Wasn't defending anything, wasn't asking for an opinion on whether or not the Base 22 looked better on strap or bracelet, and wasn't asking for help explaining another member's comment - just asking for help in sourcing a steel bracelet for my Glycine - which you did with your last post...so thank you.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Please update the thread if you find one and where. I'm enjoying mine on leather now but a bracelet would be nice to have as an option. And good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

BaCaitlin said:


> Wasn't defending anything, wasn't asking for an opinion on whether or not the Base 22 looked better on strap or bracelet, and wasn't asking for help explaining another member's comment


Well... okay then. Good luck on your bracelet search.


----------



## mires1 (Sep 25, 2015)

BaCaitlin said:


> Anyone know where I can get one and how much they cost? Sent AZ Finetime an email but received no response.


iguanasell or colucciorologi is good sources. Prices goes 200+ Euro. There are two versions of Airman Base 22 metal straps (difference is in clasp: butterfly vs. three fold)

Regards,
Mires. Born2die.


----------



## greyfox422 (Jun 5, 2015)

Mires1 - Thank you for the response. I always wondered but could find any good sources.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

greyfox422 said:


> Mires1 - Thank you for the response. I always wondered but could find any good sources.


Glycine also does a branded mesh bracelet - looks like a Vollmer, with an etched clasp. It suits the 50s/60s vibe I think. It looks like this on a Base 22:


----------



## greyfox422 (Jun 5, 2015)

The metal mesh doesn't look bad but it would be nice to have a link bracelet to fit with the lugs.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I found several sources who all quoted me $325 I believe. One of the hardest things about this watch for me is not having a good bracelet. I've been trying it with this straight end link oyster for a few weeks now.








The watch feels more at home on leather or a nato, but I really prefer a bracelet. I'm thinking about eating it and dropping the coin.
Some potential sources:
Saltzman
Iguanasell
About Time

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## weezkid (Jan 6, 2021)

publandlord said:


> Glycine also does a branded mesh bracelet - looks like a Vollmer, with an etched clasp. It suits the 50s/60s vibe I think. It looks like this on a Base 22:


I found this old thread (much appreciated!) as I'm seriously considering to buy a Base 22 GMT in unworn condition. Found mesh straps on Iguana Sell and Yeomanseiko and just wondering about the buckles as they are different. 
Any advice on differences or suitability will be appreciated


----------



## weezkid (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## weezkid (Jan 6, 2021)

Below from Yeomanseiko


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Watch gecko makes a nice mesh like Stain.


----------

